# hi guys I may have some hope for you all :)



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Ok so, firstly I will start off with my story basically I was raised by a narcissistic father/ragaholic/control freak! haha and I had a smothering codependent mother

Childhood was pretty good for me in terms of fitting in at school and I was a great athlete, even though home abuse was happening my school life was fine...when I went to high school my "popular status went down to zero" and I got bullied plus the emotional abuse from home and pretty much by the time I was 18 I was screwed and turned to drugs then eventually got panic attacks and I got over them, then I landed with this depersonalization, emotional numbness!

Those of you wanting to know how to recover (although I have not recovered fully yet myself) I have the tools and knowledge of what to do & the exact cause of this.

To put it in basic terms DP IS A SPLIT between your emotional brain and your logical left brain, when the 2 are not firing together you engage in all these symptoms, including emotional numbness (your emotional brain the right brain is the experiencer self and your left is the witness self) which is why you feel like you are watching your body and feel mechanical and 2D...most people who aquire DP have an insecure attachment style from infancy which causes them to split and be disorganized in seeking closeness with caregivers, at the same time they seek to avoid them because the caregivers are a threat to them so therefore survival responses are triggered at the same time as attachment needs which sets us up for failure later in lfe when we enter similar situations in later life.

I don't know if you are allowed to post links on here, I will give it a go anyway because I just want to help if I get in trouble I'm sure they will notify me lol....so people like us do not feel safe so what we want to do is create a safe base to begin with, whenever a person does not feel safe they will dissociate (go away in the head or out of body to be safe) If you can do a series of 4 body/mind exercises every morning to reset your ANS nervous system, your body will discharge the threat energy and return your state back to a normal functioning nervous system in which you feel safe, the links to the exercises can be found here and you must do them in consecutive order for 2 mins per exersize eventually going upto 3 mins per one;
My link

So the next step is reconnecting feelings and bodily sensations back into your being, people like us reject our own body and don't even know what we are feeling half the time, questioning our experience rather then owning it. We have also disconnected from our emotions so it could be worthwhile seeking out a therapist who can help you do emotional processing trauma work, basically facing all your emotions again, going through the feelings and sensations and discharging them or getting through them. people like us would suppress our emotions, and when we can no longer do that we go into a panic state which is basically all your suppressed emotions coming to the surface and telling you to deal with them.
If you can make a list of all the traumas you have encountered in your life, write them out and then write out the people who hurt you, and write "as if" letters to them expressing your true emotions to them and how they made you feel hopefully this will create unpleasant emotions in you which you need to reconnect with them again. Take a look at this site, by Harris Harrington he was a former DP sufferer and basically tells you how to recover and has a series of exersizes to do on a daily basis; My link

This brings me to the last thing to do for your recovery, belief changing work & unconditional love and acceptance of yourself, a GREAT method I have been using is called The Liberator Method, which can be found here; My link my awesome counselor is Candace from that team









I won't lie this is going to require persistent daily work for as long as it takes!! good luck everyone









xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wise (Mar 29, 2012)

missjess said:


> Ok so, firstly I will start off with my story basically I was raised by a narcissistic father/ragaholic/control freak! haha and I had a smothering codependent mother
> 
> Childhood was pretty good for me in terms of fitting in at school and I was a great athlete, even though home abuse was happening my school life was fine...when I went to high school my "popular status went down to zero" and I got bullied plus the emotional abuse from home and pretty much by the time I was 18 I was screwed and turned to drugs then eventually got panic attacks and I got over them, then I landed with this depersonalization, emotional numbness!
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. You are very proactive with your recovery and that is totally the key to feeling in control of your life again.


----------

